# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  تحليلات لسوق الفوركس مقدم من figfx (يجدد يوميا)

## ahmad505

انخفاض قيمة الين فشل في زيادة الصادرات



اشتري الدولار اليوم ب 91.03 ين بعدما كان يساوي 90.82 في نهاية تداولات أمريكا الشمالية الجمعة الفائت،

العملة الضعيفة دوما ما تعطي المصدرين دفعة، لأنها تزيد من أرباحهم في الخارج، غمل ثد تكون في الداخل وذلك بسبب انخفاض أسعار سلعهم في الأسواق الخارجية.



ولكن القلق بشأن الإقتصاد العالمي سيلقي بثقله على المصدرين في طوكيو اليوم الإثنين، بسبب انخاض هذا القطاع، بعبارة أخرى، تراجعت الصادرات اليابانية على الرغم من ضعف الين، مما يضيف إلى القلق الحاصل فعليا بسبب ضعف الإقتصاد العالمي مضافا إلى ذلك ضعف العملة.



للتأكد، فإن ارتفاع قيمة العملة لا يكون لها الأثر التراكمي، فوفقا للحسابات كلما واصل الدولار هبوطه بمقدار 5 ين، أدى ذلك إلى انخفاض الصادرات ب 0.7% في السنة الأولى و 1.5% في السنة الثانية.



فعلى الرغم من مكاسب الدولار يوم الاثنين الماضي ، العديد من المحللين كانوا يشككون في ان الدولار قد يعود أما نظيره الين الياباني في الوقت القريب. خاصة في ضوء فروق أسعار الفائدة على الدولار وتنامي شعبيته كعملة تمويل.



الفرق بين الين لمدة ثلاثة أشهر والدولار لنقس المدة، من حيث سعر الفائدة في بنوك لندن ضاق منذ سبتمبر الماضي، ولكن طالما لازالت هذه الحالة في استمرار سيصبح من المهام الرئيسية للدولار عمله كعملة تمويلية لصفقات Carry Trade ويمكن بيعها كونها من ذات العوائد المرتفعة.



ورغم ذلك، مما تعيشه العملة من ضعف، فإن كثير من المراقبيين والمحللين يتوقعون تحسنا إيجابيا في قطاع الصادرات اليابانية.



عادة ما يبدأ الإقتصاد الياباني تعافيه في الخارج، ومن ثم يبدأ بتغذية القطاع الصناعي في الداخل.
على الرغم من بنك اليابان الحذر ازاء الانتعاش العالمي، فإن تقريره لشهر أكتوبر يظهر بعض مؤشرات الصعود، قائلا أن قطاع الصناعة كان يستفيد من صعود الصادرات بقيادة تعديلات المخزون

----------


## ahmad505

eur\usd
(صعود متوقع)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.4875
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  1.4875 قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.4970 و 1.5010 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اعلى مستويات  1.4875 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.4840 و  1.4800 
ملاحظات :  السعر الان في حاله تحدي للنقاط المقاومه و ال rsi يدعم الاتجاه الصاعد  .


usd\jpy
(صعود)

نقطه البايفوت : 90.50
 المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  90.50 فإن الزوج يستهدف 91.30 و 91.50
النظره الاخرى : تجاوز السعر لل 90.50  يجعل الأنظار تتوجه نحو 90.15 و 89.90
ملاحظات : السعر يظهر صعود مع وجود نموذج العلم الصاعد ليدعم الاتجاه .


gbp\usd
(ارتفاع متوقع)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.6210
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  1.6210  قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.6400  و 1.6475 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اسفل مستويات  1.6210 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.6125 و  1.6050 
ملاحظات :  السعر الان في حاله وضوح لاتجاه صاعد و ال rsi يظهر علامات صاعده .

----------


## ahmad505

أبرز الأحداث لليوم في أوروبا

 ال Meeting Minutes  التي تصدر من بنك إنجلترانظرا لأنه يحدد كيف تم تقسيم التصويت بشأن المصرف المركزي ترك سعر الفائدة دون تغيير منذ خفض آخر في مارس/اذار الماضي وكم عدد الاعضاء الذين هم مع برنامج الإدارة العامة الاتحادية.

كما صوتت لجنة بنك إنجلترا للسياسة النقدية ب 9-0 على إبقاء خطة شراء الأصول دون تغيير على 175 مليار جنيها أسترلينيا، والحفاظ على سعر الإقراض على قيمته التاريخية حاليا 0.5% - وهو الأدنى منذ تأسيس البنك-.
وكان أعضاء اللجنة قد اختلفوا في وجهات النظر حول ميزان المخاطر بالنسبة للتضخم على المدى المتوسط، ولكن اتفق الجميع على أن التطورات الأخيرة ام تكن مقنعة بما يكفي لمراجعة خطة شراء الأصول أو تغيير سعر الفائدة.
كما و بحلول نهاية هذا الاسبوع سنرى أن المملكة المتحدة ستفصح عن قراءة ناتجها المحلي الإجمالي ، كما يمكننا أن نرى في الربع الثالث من القراءة ما هومتوقع منها بأن تظهر النمو ، ومنذ بدء برنامج أبف هو يؤثر إيجابيا على القطاعات التي تهيمن على وقود النمو الاقتصادي  وكذلك تؤيد وجهة نظر البنك الاستمرار في الشراء  حتى يصبح الركود من الأخبار القديمة.

وكان بنك إنجلترا قد بحث في الخيارات الممكنة لتحفيز النمو الإقتصادي نتيجة لخفض أسعار الفائدة لأدنى مستوياتها منذ تأسيس البنك، ولكنه لك يفلح في تعزيز النمو مثل تخفيف الكمية تقوم به الآن كما شهدنا وقعت في الآونة الأخيرة ، على الرغم من سوق العمل الهش في البلاد.

ويركز هذا الاسبوع هو على بيانات الناتج المحلي الإجمالي ، لأن الأسواق حريصة على معرفة ما اذا كان التحسن وقع فعلا بعد الآمال كبيرة ، وكان الربع الثاني انكمش بنسبة 0.6 في المئة عن الربع الأول من انكماش حاد بنسبة 2.4 في المئة.

----------


## ahmad505

EUR\USD
(تحت ضغط)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.4965
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اسفل  1.4965 قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.4885 و 1.4830 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اعلى مستويات  1.4965 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.4995 و  1.5040 
ملاحظات :  ال RSI في اتجاه غير واضح و السعر في حاله ضغط مع المقاومه التاريخيه .

[IMG]http://img237.imageshack****/img237/8661/eur50.jpg[/IMG]

USD\JPY
(استمرار الارتداد)

نقطه البايفوت : 90.60
 المتوقع : استقرار السعر أعلي  90.60 فإن الزوج يستهدف 91.10 و 91.30
النظره الاخرى : تجاوز السعر لل 90.60  يجعل الأنظار تتوجه نحو 90.35 و 90.05
ملاحظات : ارتداد السعر من الدعم و توقع الاستمرار لاعلي و ال RSI يشير لاكمال الاتجاه .

[IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/7604/jpy50.jpg[/IMG]

GBP\USD
(استمرار الصعود)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.6470
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  1.6470  قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.6615  و 1.6680 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اسفل مستويات  1.6470 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.6375 و  1.6320 
ملاحظات :  السعر كسر المقاومه وصنع قمه جديده و متوقع اكمال الاتجاه . 

[IMG]http://img188.imageshack****/img188/7858/gbp50.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ahmad505

النمو في الصين ينهي سياستها السهلة

أفصحت الصين اليوم الخميس عن مجموعة من بياناتها الإقتصادية والتي تشير إلى نمو الإقتصاد وزيادة معدل تسارع انتعاشه في الربع الثالث، مما يزيد التوقعات بأن بكين من الحمتل أن تبدأ الإسترخاء من سياساتها التوسعية في محاول احتواء هذه الأزمة بنهاية العام.



فالناتج المحلي الإجمالي نما بمفدار 8.9% في الربع الثالث مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي وفقا للبيانات الصادرة عن المكتب الوطني للإحصاء. وكانت الزيادة بنسبة 7.9% عن زيادة الربع الثاني، مما يشير أن الإقتصاد ليس في نموه الأسرع لهذا العم وحسب بل إنه لازال يواصل تسارعه.



ومن البيانات الأخرى التي أفصح عنها، أن الإستثمار في الأصول للمناطق الحضرية ارتفع إلى 33.3% في الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من هذا العام عن 33.0% كان ارتفعها في الأشهر الثمان الأولى من هذا العام، بحسب بيانات المكتب الوطني للإحصاء. أما الإنتاج الصناعي في أيلول/سبتمبر فقد ارتفع 13.9% هذا العام، أعلى من القيمة المتوقعة والتي كانت 13.3% مرتفعا بذلك عن إفصاح نمو أغسطس الماضي الذي كان 12.3%، ليكون الإنتاج الصناعي قد ارتفع ب 8.7% في التسعة أشهر الأولى من هذا العام.

وفي الوقت نفسه ارتفعت مبيعات التجزئة 15.5% في أيلول/سبتمبر عن العام الذي سبقه، بتسارع قليل عن ال 15.4% المتحققة في أغسطس الماضي.



فيما قال المحللون أن التسارع الكبير الحاصل للإقتصاد بدأ يثير قلل السلطات التي تستعد لكبح السياسات الإئتمانية في حالة الطوارئ. كما قال مجلس الدولة الصيني في يوم الأربعاء الفائت أن الإقتصاد يتحسن، مما قد يشير إلى احتمال تجاوز نسبة النمو المرجوة لهذا العام والتي كانت 8% واحتمال اقتراب بكين من موقف التشدد.



حتى الآن فأن النمو كان بقيادة النمو المحلي، ولكن الإقتصاديين متخوفين من ارتفاع حرارة الإقتصاد حينما يبدأ العالم بشراء المزيد من السلع الصينية، جيه بي مورجان صرح أن الصادرات الصينية تعززت في أيلول/سبتمبر وفي الطريق الصحيح لوقف التعاقد بالشروط السنوية في الأشهر القليلة القادمة.


في الوقت الراهن،قالت الصين انها لا تعتزم التراجع عن سياسة توسع الإقراض الحالية والحوافز المالية الكبيرة.

----------


## ahmad505

EUR\USD
(صعود متوقع)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.4925
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  1.4925 قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.5045 و 1.5065 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اسفل مستويات  1.4925 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.4885 و  1.4830 
ملاحظات :  ال RSI في اتجاه في حاله من التشبع و توقع الصعود  .

[IMG]http://img16.imageshack****/img16/3819/eur51.jpg[/IMG]

USD\JPY
(التحيز لاعلي)

نقطه البايفوت : 91.00
 المتوقع : استقرار السعر أعلي  91.00 فإن الزوج يستهدف 91.60 و 92.00
النظره الاخرى : تجاوز السعر لل 91.00  يجعل الأنظار تتوجه نحو 90.60 و 90.35
ملاحظات : ارتداد السعر من الدعم و توقع الاستمرار لاعلي و ال RSI يشير لاكمال الاتجاه .

[IMG]http://img8.imageshack****/img8/8466/jpy51.jpg[/IMG]

GBP\USD
(استمرار الصعود)

نقطه البايفوت : 1.6480
المتوقع : استقرار السعر اعلي  1.6480  قد يدفع به إلى مناطق 1.6640  و 1.6730 
النظره الاخرى :استقرار السعر اسفل مستويات  1.6480 يشكل مزيدا من الضغط باتجاه 1.6425 و  1.6375 
ملاحظات :  السعر عند الدعم الجديد و متوقع ارتداد  . 

[IMG]http://img8.imageshack****/img8/6159/gbp51.jpg[/IMG]

----------

